# Usb Hotplug problem

## Nokai001

Hi,

ich bin am verzweifeln. Hab mir letzte Woche ein via pico board gekauft. 

Wenn ich mit der Install-CD boote geht alles. Kann tastaur maus alles per usb hinstecken und es wird erkannt, auch nach erneutem hinstecken .

Nun zu dem eigentlichen Problem. 

Nach dem ich nun den 2.6.30 gentoo kernel drauf gemacht hab, erkennt er zwar  nur die USB Tastatur und die Maus beim booten.

Aber währendem Betrieb erkennt er nichts mehr am USB. ich hab noch ein sis2usb adapter der beim booten gar nicht erkannt wird. 

Wenn ich das gesamte USB zeug als Modul mache, dann funktioniert es besser. Die Geräte werden dann erkannt aber nur sehr zögerlich. Es dauert ewig.

Der sis2usb Adapter wird dann initialisiert. 

Sobald der X Server ihn benutz, ist alles total langsam. 

Also irgendwas stimmt mit dem Kernel nicht. Ich finde aber nicht das Problem. Hier habt ihr mal meine config. Vielleicht seht ihr ja das Problem.

```

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_PER_CPU_AREA=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

# CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL is not set

#

# RCU Subsystem

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_RD_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_RD_LZMA is not set

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_BUG is not set

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_MARKERS=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLOW_WORK is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

# CONFIG_FREEZER is not set

#

# Processor type and features

 CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_MVIAC7=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

# CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT is not set

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=1

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPU_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

# CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK is not set

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_BIC is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

#

# Classification

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

#

# Network testing

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

#

# Rate control algorithm selection

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# Generic Driver Options

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

CONFIG_IDE_XFER_MODE=y

CONFIG_IDE_TIMINGS=y

CONFIG_IDE_ATAPI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_IDE_GD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

# CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATAPI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8172 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

#

# Other IDE chipsets support

# Note: most of these also require special kernel boot parameters

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_4DRIVES is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI14XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DTC2278 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HT6560B is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_QD65XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMC8672 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

#

# SCSI device support

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_QDI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

#

# MII PHY device drivers

# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_STE10XP is not set

# CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_NO_FLOW_CTRL is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_CLR_ICINTSTAT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_COMMON_ERR is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC9420 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL2 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_ATH5K=y

# CONFIG_ATH5K_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K is not set

# CONFIG_AR9170_USB is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

CONFIG_FDDI=y

# CONFIG_DEFXX is not set

# CONFIG_SKFP is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

#

# Userland interfaces

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG=y

#

# Input Device Drivers

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_INEXIO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_HTCPEN is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN is not set

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_EGALAX=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_PANJIT=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_3M=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ITM=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ETURBO=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GUNZE=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_DMC_TSC10=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_IRTOUCH=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_IDEALTEK=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GENERAL_TOUCH=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GOTOP=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHIT213 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TSC2007 is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_COMPUTONE is not set

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_DIGIEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT is not set

# CONFIG_N_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_RISCOM8 is not set

# CONFIG_SPECIALIX is not set

# CONFIG_SX is not set

# CONFIG_RIO is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_FOURPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACCENT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_BOCA is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXAR_ST16C554 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_HUB6 is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=y

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=y

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ITCO_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT87_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC7240_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_SCH311X_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697UG_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# ISA-based Watchdog Cards

# CONFIG_PCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_MIXCOMWD is not set

# CONFIG_WDT is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# Multimedia core support

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=y

#

# Multimedia drivers

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=y

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMISE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=y

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_VMALLOC=y

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DVB=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX23885 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_AU0828 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX18 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS is not set

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=y

# CONFIG_USB_M5602 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV06XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_CONEX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_ETOMS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_FINEPIX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_MARS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_MR97310A is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV519 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV534 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC207 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC7311 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXJ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA501 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA505 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA506 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA508 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA561 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ905 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ905C is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_STK014 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SUNPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_T613 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_TV8532 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_VC032X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_ZC3XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HDPVR is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX_ALSA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX_DVB=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX231XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

CONFIG_USB_PWC_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

# CONFIG_TTPCI_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CORE is not set

#

# Supported USB Adapters

# CONFIG_DVB_USB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_SIANO_SMS1XXX is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2 is not set

#

# Supported SDMC DM1105 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_DM1105 is not set

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

# CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE is not set

CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353=y

CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X=y

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

CONFIG_VGASTATE=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ISA is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# Special HID drivers

# CONFIG_HID_A4TECH is not set

# CONFIG_HID_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_HID_CHERRY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_CHICONY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_DRAGONRISE_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_EZKEY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KYE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_GYRATION is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON is not set

# CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_NTRIG is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SONY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS is not set

CONFIG_GREENASIA_FF=m

# CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED is not set

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=m

CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF=m

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_WHITELIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_BLACKLIST_HUB is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EZUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CH341 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP210X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IUU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOTOROLA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OTI6858 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SPCP8X5 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIEMENS_MPI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SYMBOL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTICON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

# CONFIG_LEDS_ALIX2 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP5521 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

#

# LED Triggers

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_IDE_DISK is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

#

# iptables trigger is under Netfilter config (LED target)

#

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_EDAC=y

#

# Reporting subsystems

# CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

# Platform RTC drivers

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT=y

#

# File systems

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# Caches

# CONFIG_FSCACHE is not set

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

# CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP is not set

# CONFIG_DETECT_HUNG_TASK is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NOTIFIERS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES_SANITY_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_SYSCALLS=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_TRACING=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

#

# Tracers

# CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_EVENT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_FTRACE_SYSCALLS is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_BRANCH_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_STACK_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_KMEMTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_WORKQUEUE_TRACER is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

# CONFIG_FTRACE_STARTUP_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DYNAMIC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_API_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST=m

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

#

# Security options

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_PATH is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_POLICYDB_VERSION_MAX is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SMACK is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_TOMOYO is not set

# CONFIG_IMA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

.......................

```

Vielen Dank schon mal

Gerd

----------

## Nokai001

Hi,

hab das Problem gelöst.  :Smile: 

bis zum nächsten Problem

----------

## skydoom

vllt. wäre es ja sinnvoll zu sagen, wie du es gelöst hast und worans lag, damit andere mit dem selben problem auch weiterkommen. Und ausserdem wäre es Nett wenn du den Titel des Topics mit einem [solved] versehen würdest, damit man erkennt das das Problem gelöst ist  :Wink: 

grüße

dennis

----------

